

JRuby at OpenFeint - a JRuby migration success story - flyerhzm
http://huangzhimin.com/2012/11/14/jruby-at-openfeint-jruby-migration-success-story/

======
brandonblack
great read, thanks for sharing.

------
larryzhao
great!

------
bit3725
nice!

------
carmentian
cool~

